
TCPTuner: Congestion Control Your Way - ryancox
http://arxiv.org/abs/1605.01987
======
okket
Sources on GitHub:

[https://github.com/Gasparila/TCPTuner](https://github.com/Gasparila/TCPTuner)

------
r1ch
Neat. It's disappointing how TCP congestion control is one of the main
limiting factors of modern broadband connections. Even downloading from S3 or
something it takes up to a minute before TCP discovers the link bandwidth,
when the transfer could have been finished in seconds if it was more
aggressive. There doesn't seem to be much practical development in the area
either. Is congestion collapse still a concern in today's internet?

~~~
wtallis
The problem isn't a lack of research, it's lack of deployment. OS vendors
aren't turning on ECN and they largely aren't enabling their new congestion
control algorithms by default. Slow-start of some kind is still absolutely
required, because with an initial window of 10 packets a single new connection
can swamp a 5Mbit or slower link for 24ms or more, and that occurs far too
often in the real world to ignore. Interactive usability is more important
than shaving a few seconds off bulk downloads.

If ECN and fair queuing were generally supported on the internet at large,
then senders would get quicker feedback about congestion and the negative side
effects of overly-aggressive senders would be greatly reduced. Even without
deployment of those throughout the network, delay based congestion control at
the endpoints helps, if the sender turns it on.

------
blue--
This would be great for a simple classroom demo on congestion control!

